# Dirt Jumper Size 6' 1''



## milenine (Feb 12, 2007)

I am 6' 1'' tall and am going to be ordering a dirt jumper. Unfortunately I am in a somewhat rural location and can't size the models I want locally, so I am ordering with my fingers crossed that it will fit me. I am looking at either getting a Kona Shred, a P1, or a Chase... I know that a large would likely be a safe bet. However I would like to hear of some riders that are my same height and ride mediums. I want to go as small as possible... without it being uncomfortable or having the bars hitting me in the knees. I will also be riding this on some trails that require a little pedaling, so I need to be able to raise the seat to a decent height for full leg extension. Thanks.


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

different companies have different sizes, call them up, or look on there site for a sizing chart


----------



## milenine (Feb 12, 2007)

I have not been able to find any sizing charts that say a person of with a height of X will fit on either a M or and L. That is why I am asking for feedback from others that are approx my same height (6' 1") who are riding dirt jumpers.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Depending on the price range, I think a Chase would be a good bet.

Better pedalling than the P.1 and the Shred feels weird to me.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

my bro is 6' 4" and rides a steelhead pro and not the pro XL...he likes the small short bike....
frame has a TT 21.75" and CS 16.5"....I think that the seat tube measure arould 14", its a good beginners bikes


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm 6'1" and I ride a custom Simple with a 23" effective TT. Before that, I rode a long P3. IMO, a medium would be too small. The biggest issue being clearance for x-ups, barspins, and things. I think you want to get a frame with at least a 22.5" TT.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

i currently ride a small dna at 6'2. its alright unless i want to throw tables cause then it gets a bit cramped in the tt compartment because theres no room for my legs to go.

otherwise i know numerous pros that are tall and ride smalls. 

ride what feels comfortable. this year i will be on a large ndiza st or ht so take it with a grain of sand.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm 6'2" and the Steelhead ProXL feels great to me. X-ups, bar-spins, no-problems.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

buy small

6' + Guys rollin' 20's on DJ's run 21.5" top tubes. 

You really don't want to think of this in the same way that you do with an XC or Freeride sizing. 

Since you'll likely run narrower bars than normal on your DJ bike clearance for barspins and Xups isn't that big of an issue. Toe overlap, however, can be a big problem. With our much large wheels than the 20" crowd you need a TT length and a HT angle that'll keep your toes from hitting the front tire. This is usually only a problem for folks with really big feet running a really steep HT angle. 

I wouldn't go bigger than a medium if I were you.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286189

i'm 6' 1'' and the long p1 is a great ride. and thats true about the whole 6ft+ guys riding 20s. i know a guy who races that is 6'6''. its personal preferance really.


----------

